# Master National honorific question



## amandac (May 4, 2015)

Hello all; I have been lurking and reading for a while, but this is my first post. I am on the waiting list for a breeding next month, and the sire has "Master National Finalist" as an honorific on his K9 data page. (Highroller Marshall Matt Dillon). I've googled the term, but don't really understand what it means! As you can probably guess, I don't do hunt or fieldwork with my girl; she does nosework, barn hunt and is starting to track. So, my question is: in layman's terms, what is a Master National Finalist?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

That is sort of a vague term. Does it mean the dog qualified for the Master National (which PLENTY of dogs do....all you have to do is qualify 6 times in Master, within a year) or does it mean the dog qualified AT the Master National? 
Why don't you just ask Hilda? I know Dillon has qualified a number of times for the MN but don't know if he has actually run in the MN or finished one. Hilda would certainly know.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Dillon is a nice dog. I think Hilda did qualify him last year for Master National didn't she? I don't know if he passed though. I agree with Anney, I think Hilda would love to tell you all about Dillon's qualifications! Ask the breeder how to get in touch.


----------



## amandac (May 4, 2015)

Thank you both for the replies. I thought maybe it would be an imposition to talk to Hilda, as I have only been in touch with the dam's owner up until now. I thought Dillon looked like a very nice dog, too-but since I know nothing about the hunt and field world, I didn't know for sure! I am very excited about this pup; hope everything goes well!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Amanda, Hilda would love to bend your ear all about Dillon. You don't have enough posts to send private messages, but if you want to email me at JPGRigold @ aol dot com I'd be happy to give you her email address. Or, Hilda is on FB.


----------

